# Last Minute Rental asking price



## CaliDave

Maint fee's seem to have been going up 5-15% for the past few years, but the max asking price on LMR has stayed at $100/night for a long time

Is there anyway this can be adusted on a yearly basis or every so often? 

I'm sure there are some great weeks that tuggers would put on LMR, if allowed to charge a litte more.


----------



## LICAL3

I agree, it is difficult to post things on the LMR board because of the $$ cap which many times is less than the MF for the week.  I think raising the cap to $1050/week or $150/night is more realitic given the rise in MF's.

ANY rise in the cap would certainly be welcomed IMHO!

LICAL3


----------



## DeniseM

The down-side is that, it that it may attract a lot more non-tuggers who just want a free Ad or lots of free Ads...  It seems like there are more and more "guests" with no prior posts, posting weeks on the LMB without reading or following the rules.


----------



## CaliDave

CaliDave said:
			
		

> Maint fee's seem to have been going up 5-15% for the past few years, but the max asking price on LMR has stayed at $100/night for a long time
> 
> Is there anyway this can be adusted on a yearly basis or every so often?
> 
> I'm sure there are some great weeks that tuggers would put on LMR, if allowed to charge a litte more.



This was a question for an Adminstrator? Doesn't anyone have a comment either way?


----------



## Makai Guy

I have asked John Chase, the Moderator of LMR to respond.


----------



## jerseygirl

How about two separate boards:

 -- Members only -- $150 maximum asking price
 -- Keep the current board at $100 / night

Edit to clarify:  Members only posting privileges -- Is that even possible, where only members can post but non-members can view?


----------



## sfwilshire

I don't think it would be unreasonable to require membership for posting at whatever price. I see frequent postings from at least one non-member and that seems a bit unfair. The TUG membership fee is certainly modest, particularly if one is gaining financially from using the site. 

Sheila


----------



## timeos2

*Maximum Last Minute Rental pricing*



			
				CaliDave said:
			
		

> Maint fee's seem to have been going up 5-15% for the past few years, but the max asking price on LMR has stayed at $100/night for a long time
> 
> Is there anyway this can be adusted on a yearly basis or every so often?
> 
> I'm sure there are some great weeks that tuggers would put on LMR, if allowed to charge a litte more.


It has been awhile since we discussed the maximum rate. For those who may not remember the LMRB was created to give TUG members a chance to get something out of a soon to expire unit at a great price. It almost didn't happen at all as it has the potential to undermine one of the revenue generating areas of TUG - the classified ads. So the original approach was to limit the maximum rate to $500 or $75/night. Sometime about 4 or 5 years ago it was raised to $100/night - $700/week. And then the wanted ads were added as well. 

Given the original intent I have not really seen a need to raise the maximum rate. Even weeks that are at the maximum seem to go unused more often than not based on the responses posted. If a week really is worth $900-$1200 at 45 days out it is worth paying to post an ad for it. 

I always take into consideration the opinions of those who use the BBS so if there is a groundswell to raise the amount I'd consider it. If you do think it should go up what is your magic number?   Or is it doing what was intended as is?


----------



## Fern Modena

If you are responding to John's question above, on whether you think LMR asking prices should be raised, please post whether you would be using the service as a person offering a unit for rent, or a renter.  I would bet that while most people offering their units would like to see an increase, most renters are not interested in last minute rentals unless they are "bargain priced." I don't watch the board regularly, but I've noticed many times that LMRs prices are decreased incrementally and *still* don't go.

JMHO, of course.
Fern


----------



## jerseygirl

I believe the current price is too low to attract premium weeks.  I'd rather make a late deposit (trade in flexchange) than accept $700 for my better weeks.  But, I would accept $1050 -- so, yes, I'm in favor of raising the limit to $150 as an occasional renter.

Even though I own more than enough weeks to meet my needs, I would be more than willing to pay $1050 for a special, hard-to-get week if the timing was right.  

Wouldn't basic "supply v. demand" principles take care of the pricing issue that John and Fern raise?  If people ask $1050 for a mud week, they won't get it.  But, I think there are plenty of people willing to pay $1050 for a premium week.

JMHO.


----------



## Nicki

I am in favor of raising it to $150/nt or $1050 per week.  The $100/nt does not even cover maintenance fees at some resorts. 

P.S.  John, you do a great job and I am happy to be a TUG member (since 1997).  Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## DeniseM

jerseygirl said:
			
		

> How about two separate boards:
> 
> -- Members only -- $150 maximum asking price
> -- Keep the current board at $100 / night
> 
> Edit to clarify:  Members only posting privileges -- Is that even possible, where only members can post but non-members can view?



This idea gets my vote.  It would prevent the board from becoming a dumping ground for weeks owned by nonmembers.  

Either that, or raise the limit AND make the Last Minute Board a members only boards, just like the Sightings Board.


----------



## CaliDave

I think somewhere between $125-$150

For example.. I had New Years at Flamingo in Vegas. I would have rented it for on Tug LMR if the rate was higher. The hotels are $600/night for New years.

I don't think Tug classifieds gets nearly the exposure of LMR, and I do check LMR's often, but almost never Tug classifieds. If I had a week I was renting for $1000, I would put it on Tug classifieds and LMR. 

In the past 5 years, I'd guess most resorts MF's have gone up more than 50%. Why shouldn't LMR at least keep up with MF's. So those of us paying $1200 in MF's, have a place to get some of that back if plans change at the last minute.

If Tug would change the classified ads to be a little more modern like Redweek or My Resort Network. I would use Tug classified more often.

I emailed BIll 3 times as suggested by Makai Guy, but never got one response. If Bill isn't willing to put any of the ad revenue into a new classified site. I'm not willing to give him my advertising dollars


----------



## CaliDave

If you made it a members only board.. you would lose a lot of prospective renters.

I don't see many people dumping weeks and even if they do.. just don't read them.
I see just as many wanted ads as ads for rent.

John,

I don't think we'll get a huge response with this thread on the "Tug BBS" board. I know I never read this board unless I have a question that belongs here.


----------



## chalucky

$125 seems a fair and reasonable compromise...I vote for that


----------



## philemer

Let's keep up with inflation at least. I'd vote for $125-$150/day and $875-$1050/wk. I don't rent my weeks but I do look for decent rentals to use.

I think it would be a good idea to have 'renters' be members but allow anyone to read the board.

Phil


----------



## funtime

*Restrict listings to members*

Hey, even Redweek now charges just to look at their listings.  I would like to restrict this to a member benefit.  That having been said, while I do not oppose an increase, most the weeks including all that I had  posted have not sold.  Funtime


----------



## generalras

*last minute rentals*

While I agree maintenance fees keep going up...this is a last minute rental board...not a classified ad section. One would expect to find better prices for a last minute rental since it requires the person traveling to make concessions regarding last minute airfare, etc.  

If someone knows how to post a numbers survery so tuggers can vote on it (not in a narrative format) and a substantial number of people vote in either direction...then by all means the majority should rule.


----------



## Heaps

My vote is to stick with the $100/night.  Possibly, $125 a night, but no way the $150/night as some suggested. This is a LAST MINUTE board and should NOT be for people trying to make money.  It should be for people who planned on using their week and something happened 'LAST MINUTE' and they now need to rent it to either break even or possibly make a 'few' bucks.....not hundreds.  If you are doing it to make money, post it on the for rent section!  FYI, I am coming from the point of view as a buyer AND renter!


----------



## Avery

I wouldn't want to see it go higher than $800 or $850 per week, regardless of which side of the bargain I was on. I think we need to be wary of LMR being used as a venue to profit on exchanges (though I have no problem with someone recouping costs in a pinch, especially given the way RCI kills you if you need to cancel).


----------



## geekette

Are you considering limiting the fractional owners, then, from frequent postings, if "only in a pinch" becomes a condition?


----------



## Lenora

I think that if you are not a TUG member you should be able to read  the board but you should not  be able to post any listings.


----------



## DeniseM

Lenora said:
			
		

> I think that if you are not a TUG member you should be able to read  the board but you should not  be able to post any listings.



That's a good idea.


----------



## Makai Guy

Lenora said:
			
		

> I think that if you are not a TUG member you should be able to read  the board but you should not  be able to post any listings.



Remember this is a double-edged sword.  It also means any of our members that are searching for a rental won't get to see ones being offered by non-members.


----------



## debraxh

I think the current amount is fair, and covers maintenance fees for MOST timeshares.  A modest increase, maybe to $800, probably wouldn't hurt.  Higher than that, IMO, will just create "free" classified ads.


----------



## TTom

I'm a bit torn here, since the MF for two of my resorts are close to $1000, but the other is ~$500.  On LMR, I could make money on one (which I don't generally rent) or lose money on the ones that I might occasionally want/need to let go.

Personally, I'd rather let them go at a SMALL (or no) loss to a Tugger than to go through the trouble of advertising them to make nothing.

I guess I'd vote to go with an increase to 125-150/night.  True, I would get "free" classified advertising for one but, on the other hand, I'd have to wait until the last minute in order to make it work.

How many people who are looking to make a profit would risk waiting until the LMR window to post?  Not a lot, I would think, and the ones that are over-priced (i.e., making a healthy profit) will probably not rent anyway.

If I were in the rental market (as a renter) I'd also want the best deal I could get, but I'm not sure I would like taking advantage of a fellow Tugger's misfortune to get my deal.

????

Tom


----------



## Patri

Leave it as it is.


----------



## mike2200

*Posting increase???*

I believe the board should remain what it is a last minute rental posting and buying location at a good price. 

 It isnt their to make back MFs and a little more for the lister. Isn't it is to get rid of a timeshare use that the owner can't use and apparently couldn't sell or trade out of at a higher price? And from the opposite side the listings it allows  a buyer to get a good deal and perhaps try a new timeshare...

Keep pirces the same.....


----------



## DonnaD

*Keep the rental rate low enough to attract attention!*

In a last minute rental, the renter has to make quick arrangements to get away and you have a limited number of people able to do it. Why would anyone pay full price at that point in time?  If I can't get a bargain at the last minute, I probably would quit looking at Last Minute rentals. 
The regular classifieds offer regular priced rentals.

One Tugger GAVE me his week in Cancun when he couldn't use it after just buying at the resort in secondary market. I had to pay more for my airfare to take advantage of it, but I was glad to do that to get the extra week.  We all LOVE a BARGAIN. I have told a lot of people about TUG and that board.

DonnaD


----------



## jerseygirl

If a week is listed at $700, and the unit isn't worth $700, no one takes it.  If the allowable price is increased to $150/night, and the unit isn't worth $1050, no one will take it.  The renter would have the option to decrease the price to $700 (or $500, or $250) when there are no takers.  

I don't think anyone is saying that there should be a minimum of $150, just a new maximum.  

The bottom line: Are there weeks that don't get listed because the price is too low?  I'd venture to say yes, there are.  I'd rather pay $50 extra per night to get a prime unit, then never see it listed at all.


----------



## ailin

I vote to increase.  I have a desirable week (guess I'm not allowed to say what) that I would post if the limit was $125/night.  It's posted on the classifieds already, but seems like more people check the LMRs.


----------



## CaliDave

The Bargain weeks will still be there.. under $700
I don;t think the people that were listing for $700, will automatically raise the price to the new maximum. 
Plus if the price is a little to high.. you can always PM or email and negotiate. 

A raise in the minimum price will open up LMR to a new group of timeshares..
How often do we see the Starwoods, Marriotts and Hiltons on LMR's? 
Almost Never

Many people travel last minute.. $1000 for a Marriott Ski week is still a fantastic deal.


----------



## BocaBum99

Why not compromise?  Allow a link in the LMR to ads in the TUG classified ad section for rentals that are within 45-days.  This is the best of both worlds.  TUG gets the ad revenue and listers get to promote their week at the last minute.


----------



## CaliDave

Good Idea BocaBum


----------



## elaine

*I agree that only members should be able to post ads--it only costs $15 or so!*

definitely should be members only for posting.


----------



## hudson1126

*Increase, yes*

Increase to $150. There's the option of staying at $700 for those who wish.  But for those with 4 or 5-star properties like Grand Summit  with a $232 per week housekeeping fee to be paid by the guest, the extra amount will make a big difference. 

Posting should be by members only.


----------



## BigBill

*Let's Not Rush to make Changes to a Board that Works*

I have been fortunate enough to use the LMR Board to purchase a week that the owner couldn't use and at a good price. I also visit the classified ads but often find the prices unreasonably high. Keeping the maximum at the current rate encourages owners to list the weeks they really intend to sell. Allowing owners to list units for higher prices will encourage people to list units to test the market and see if they can get their price. The LMR Board works well, guess that's why so many folks want to fix it.


----------



## krisj

I think prices on Last Minute Rentals should be limited to the current $100 per night.  

The fact of the matter is, timeshare weeks have a limited shelf life, like fresh fruit.  No matter what the owner pays for their week's maintenance fees,  as the week approaches it in fact becomes worth less and less money, until the time when it is worth exactly nothing.  That's the nature of perishable commodities. 

One can usually find a very nice hotel room in even the most expensive cities for under $100 per night using PriceLine and other similar sites (Whistler is an exception, but NYC isn't).  If any owner's week is TRULY worth more, they can rent it on a paid site.

I believe most weeks in fact command far less than $700 by the time it's within 45 days of the use day (it would be interesting to know how many of our last minute rentals are actually used... I'm betting relatively few), so I see no good reason to raise the prices.  I'm actually guessing FEWER owners would successfully rent their weeks through this chanel if the minimum price were raised, as most tend to price at the max allowed even though they won't get it.

Kris


----------



## rsmendzi

*Support Raising Nightly Rate But Allow Posts for Members Only*

I have posted units to rent via LMR, and regularly review the offerings for a good rental deal via LMR.  I support increasing the nightly rental rate to $125 - $150/night, but also feel that you should be a TUG Member to make posts.  Anyone should be able to read and respond to the posts though to encourage maximum responses.

Ritchie


----------



## spike

I support an increase to $150/night and TUG membership required to read/post.


----------



## Summit1231

*Why focus on a Rate cap, Focus on Covering Costs !*

From reading all the web posts the Generalras and Timeos2 posts seem to indicate that there is a significant historical perspective to LMR. "Give your fellow Tugger a chance to experience a new location and try to cover your costs". If you want to support the underlying historical principle my suggestions would be:

- Postings should provide summarized cost ( Maint Fees + Tax + Transfer ) to arrive at a Base cost for discussion. Parties can work forward from that point ( My base cost is ___, Looking for more, let's talk, Would take less, let's talk ).

- Different Time Share Offerings can vary widely on the value to a willing purchaser and remaining shelf life. An artificial range limit seves little purpose toward any but the highest valued offerings with longest lead time.

- Tug members only should be able to post because this is a tug 2 tug complementary advantaged linkage. We are a family helping each other!

- If you want to quote any price above covering costs, it should be a commercial endeavor and belongs in the classifieds.

- Use a ( Cost Basis Driven Baseline - with Tug Member Advantage ) policy and we do not have to revisit every year because it is driven by the underlying historical principles of Tug. 

Just a opinion. 

Thanks
Bob


----------



## dancingranma

*dancin grandma*

I think it should be capped at $1000 per week since short notice time.


----------



## KyRoamer

*Too low*

Maximum should be $1,000 per week or even $1,050. I want to see better units.


----------



## hudson1126

*Agree too low*

My home resort has a mandatory cleaning fee of $232 for my week each and every time it is occupied and I own 13 weeks/fractional a year. I always pass that on directly to my guests.  It's not so much a problem with a full paying rental rate. But, guests balk at it when they know the last minute board is limited to $700 per week. And I'm not going to want to pay that portion for them.  So I think I'm losing out on potential LMR because the total limit is too low right now.


----------



## lease1

*LMR Changes..?*

I think we need to look at the purpose of the LMR board. I believe its intent is to try to salvage something rather than nothing. A last minute cancellation or emergency is never good, so this is structured to prevent a total loss situation. I feel the $700 is very fair as it should cover the bulk of the Maint Fees out there...with the exception of maybe the High End Resorts. It would enable the owner to defer some of the expense in a truely unavoidable situation. Many times the $700 doesn't get the job done so how do we expect $1050 to work?? KEEP IT AT $700! 

Johnny V


----------



## taffy19

I would vote too for what the expenses are for the person so that some of the higher end timeshares will become available too. TUGgers can always negotiate the price from there but it may give more inventory of the nicer timeshare units.    The market will set the price according to supply and demand. JMHO.


----------



## shell_man89

*Increase LMR cap*

I vote for an increase to see better units available on the board. The market will lower the price based on demand automatically. The LMR should be a place to breakeven. Today's MF's, taxes, and additional fees have crept past $700 for many 2 Bdrm TS's.


----------



## ausman

timeos2 said:
			
		

> Sometime about 4 or 5 years ago it was raised to $100/night - $700/week.



I have no dog in this fight.

Don't rent weeks or look for weeks to rent.

I would agree however that prices should be adjusted over time. If the reason for setting a $700 limit was valid 4-6? years ago then at least that amount should be adjusted for the change in the CPI since then.

I'm guessing that would be around $800-850.


----------



## Fern Modena

I believe the original price was $500. when it was set up a few years back, and it was upped to $100/night at a later date.  I don't know how many years ago, but it wasn't as many as four to six years ago...

Fern


----------



## ausman

It really doesn't matter how may years are involved.  The point was that if everybody agreed on a $ figure some years ago, then that $ figure should be adjusted based on the CPI index.

It is just the equivalent $ figure some years later.


----------



## CMF

*Raise the minimum to $1000.*

I hope never to have to list a unit as a last minute rental, but I'd be relatively miserable should I find myself in a position to have to cancel a vacation due to unforeseen circumstances and then have to eat part of my maintenance fees on top of that.

The highest maintenance fee that I am aware of is $1,143 for a Grand Chateau 3 bedroom.  Maybe that should be the limit? 

Charles


----------



## taffy19

Plus the rest, Charles.  Read here:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13498
2006 maintenance fees starwood

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15502
Is there a Survey of Maintenance Fees on TUG? 

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11426
Who has highest MF? 

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=78608&postcount=8
These must be the highest fees of them all.  $3,500 for one week!!!

I agree with CaliDave in post #1.


----------



## Patri

[*QUOTE=CaliDave]Maint fee's seem to have been going up 5-15% for the past few years, but the max asking price on LMR has stayed at $100/night for a long time

Is there anyway this can be adusted on a yearly basis or every so often? 

I'm sure there are some great weeks that tuggers would put on LMR, if allowed to charge a litte more.[/QUOTE]*

(This is post # 1) 
What are people of these high end t/s doing with them now? Renting out? At the last minute, there are not a lot of options. Something is better than nothing.


----------



## VacationGuy

This is an excellent topic and I'd like to offer my opinions.

I think you should be a member in order to post.  Guests should be allowed to read and reply to postings.  The price of membership is cheap enough so if you want to rent something (lessor or lessee), a $15 membership is hardly a burden.

I think the $700 limit is satisfactory for 1 BR units and studios.  I think the limit for 2 BR units and larger should be raised to $875.

This will still create a slight problem for some premium units, but I think in the spirit of the intent of the board, we should not waiver.  If you have a premium unit, then the $10 fee to advertise on the Classifieds Board is cheap enough.

JMHO.

Tom Webster


----------



## Ken555

Wow, I just found this thread and I've been reading the BBS for almost a year! 

I've rented from the LMR a couple times this year, and I think it's a great resource. I would hate to see it change drastically. And, I would hate to think that all the "$700/wk" rentals on the list now would suddenly be worth "$1050/wk" or so. 

I agree with several of you, but will quote Tom as the last poster...



			
				TWebster said:
			
		

> I think you should be a member in order to post.  Guests should be allowed to read and reply to postings.  The price of membership is cheap enough so if you want to rent something (lessor or lessee), a $15 membership is hardly a burden.



I agree!



> I think the $700 limit is satisfactory for 1 BR units and studios.  I think the limit for 2 BR units and larger should be raised to $875.



Hmm...this is an interesting idea. Conceptually, I think the idea of charging more for larger units makes sense. On the other hand, I'm not sure how many people quickly arrange a massive family (or friends) outing to take advantage of a 2 or 3 bedroom unit on the LMR. One of the rentals I had last year was a 2 bedroom unit, but only two people were able to go, so half the unit went unused. Regardless, we thought it was such a good deal (and the timing was right!) that we got it, even though we didn't even stay the entire time we had paid for!

I also question how many 'better' or 'more expensive' resorts would be available on the LMR if the limit were raised. For example, I was able to get the Marriott Custom House and Westin Mission Hills last year on the LMR, and I know that those aren't the cheapest. Of course, I suspect that in both cases the seller was trading into the resort and didn't need it or couldn't use it, so I have no idea how much their MF were for that week. This brings up another point for those suggesting methods that incorporate actual MF paid - not all rentals are from home resorts.



> This will still create a slight problem for some premium units, but I think in the spirit of the intent of the board, we should not waiver.  If you have a premium unit, then the $10 fee to advertise on the Classifieds Board is cheap enough.



I agree. Also, perhaps the $10/fee could be changed for repeat renters, so that they could post five times for $40 or ten times for $80, or some such discount program which would encourage them to use the classified rather than the LMR.


----------



## Faith

*LMR & Classifieds*

If a person has paid for a Classified Ad, I think he/she should be able to put a link on the LMR board to the ad.  The parties can always negotiate.  

Someone may not have looked at the Classifieds, but something on the LMR Board could get them interested, especially if it's a higher end property advertised by an owner who doesn't want to take $700 for the week.

Faith


----------



## generalras

*Sigh! If you must...*

Well if you must take away the great deals we come to TUG to find for the last minute rentals...how about opening up another CATEGORY...called OVER $700 and leave last minutes as the good deals they have always been. Anything over that just sounds like a normal rental price.


----------



## Carol C

I think TUG should allow ads on LMR for more than $700 fee, perhaps $1K max for a week. Two and three br units *do* have much higher maint fees and thus should be worth more on rental market.

As for who should be able to list on LMR, I agree with the poster who said that anyone who lists a vacation availability should be a dues-paying  member of TUG. But anyone, including "guests", should be able to partake of renting that property. However, I don't know if the TUG software is flexible enough to allow that to happen. It does seem to me that membership should have its privileges, so if LMR can be "tweaked", I'd be all for it. I'd hate to see TUG flooded with LMR ads posted by "guests" who're in the rental business, and who have the 15 bucks for membership in TUG but are too cheap or exploitative to pay it.


----------



## Swarthog

Keep the fees the same. The purpose is a stop gap, last minute trying to get something rather than nothing. If you own a week that you are paying high fees for and are not going to use it, place an ad and rent it for whatever. I don't think I would ever pay $150 a night for a last minute when with a little planning I could get something similar cheaper. If I was to be inticed to grab a last minute getaway it would be because the price was right.


----------



## CaliDave

Its not really that Last Minute. I'd say a large portion of the public doesn't plan much more than 45 days out. 

We never see Four seasons, or Marriott Maui on LMR board.. You are saying you could find a similar week for cheaper? 

A few weeks ago I got an email from Hawaii Airlines. $99 each way to Maui, but it was only for the next 2 weeks.. I'd love to rent a Westin or Marriott for $1K, I doubt we'll ever see people giving up there weeks for 1/2 the cost of MF's.
I'd like to be able to go to Four Seasons during a prime time for $1K.  
Many Tuggers seem to think all MF's are $500 or less. 
The high end properties are routinely over $1K

I believe the problem is , on average Tuggers are cheap.

I think a good compromise is being able to post a link and details if you have a Tug ad. Sometimes I don’t understand peoples obsession with making Bill Rogers more money.. they act like they own stock in Tug. I'm all for making everything free, like they do at www.timeshareforums.com


----------



## BocaBum99

CaliDave said:
			
		

> Its not really that Last Minute. I'd say a large portion of the public doesn't plan much more than 45 days out.
> 
> We never see Four seasons, or Marriott Maui on LMR board.. You are saying you could find a similar week for cheaper?
> 
> A few weeks ago I got an email from Hawaii Airlines. $99 each way to Maui, but it was only for the next 2 weeks.. I'd love to rent a Westin or Marriott for $1K, I doubt we'll ever see people giving up there weeks for 1/2 the cost of MF's.
> I'd like to be able to go to Four Seasons during a prime time for $1K.
> Many Tuggers seem to think all MF's are $500 or less.
> The high end properties are routinely over $1K
> 
> I believe the problem is , on average Tuggers are cheap.
> 
> I think a good compromise is being able to post a link and details if you have a Tug ad. Sometimes I don’t understand peoples obsession with making Bill Rogers more money.. they act like they own stock in Tug. I'm all for making everything free, like they do at www.timeshareforums.com



Cheap?  I would have said "value oriented."  Nah, you're right.  We're cheap.  LOL.


----------



## Dave M

CaliDave said:
			
		

> We never see Four seasons, or Marriott Maui on LMR board.


Perhaps not, but there are still some great bargains to be had occasionally.

2 1/2 years ago, I found that, with about four weeks to go before check-in, I couldn't use my ocean*front* summer week at Marriott's Grande Ocean. I put it on the LMR board for $700 and it was gone very quickly. Could I have rented it for more elsewhere? Probably. But the LMR board allowed me to dispose of it quickly with no hassles.

Last June I was trolling the LMR board and spotted a July 4th oceanfront Marriott beach week for $700. Calling the owner on one line, I was talking to my son, who lived near the resort, on  another line to ask if he was interested. Result: I was able to give my son and his family an unexpected vacation at the beach, still close enough so that he could commute from the resort to work.

I believe the forum provides a very useful service at its current level - truly cheap prices. That fits well with your statement that "on average Tuggers are cheap."


----------



## Carl D

For those that don't want non-paying folks to post-- Than you may be missing the great deals they have to offer. 
That's biting your nose to spite yoour face.

For those that don't want the rental price increased, over time, as fees increase, you will see fewer and fewer resorts offered.
Again, that's biting your nose to spite yoour face.

It certainly doesn't matter to me personally, as I never rent, or rent. (does that make sense?)

Foe those that don't want an increase, or say only paying members, I don't think you are thinking this through logically.

I think Boca has the best solution.


----------



## Kazakie

*capitalism*

How about...

$700 and under is free,

Over $700 is a $10 posting fee..

And let the poster (and capitalism) decide.


----------



## Makai Guy

Kazakie said:
			
		

> How about...
> 
> $700 and under is free,
> 
> Over $700 is a $10 posting fee..
> 
> And let the poster (and capitalism) decide.



Interesting suggestion.  Unfortunately, no way to manage this within the bbs software.


----------



## spiceycat

I think it is fair.

but then I would never list my DVC on that site....I would cancel first.

now shortly I will found out how well it works....

my nephew just say he couldn't go to Landmark this April.....in dec, 2005, the last time I asked him - he was still going....

teenagers.....

but  it is in Panama City Beach during spring break - so I hope it rents quickly....


----------



## CaliDave

Kazakie said:
			
		

> How about...
> 
> $700 and under is free,
> 
> Over $700 is a $10 posting fee..
> 
> And let the poster (and capitalism) decide.



There is a way to do this..

Make the poster take out a Tug ad.. or have a current Tug ad and he can post as long as he provides a link to the ad.. No link... and his post gets deleted. 

I would be more willing to advertise my weeks on Tug, knowing that I could post in LMR if it hadnt rented within 45 days.


----------



## smsgt

*Maximum rate for rent*

I have tried to rent weeks on this site for the maximimum 700 per week, I have also lowered the price each week until I finely got fed up and offered the unit for free.  These units were not junk, they were 5 star units located in orlando.

I no longer list an item for rent, and I will not rent any item for more than $350 per week, and thats only in case of an embergency requirement.  Even if the listed wants 4-700, 90 percent will lower the asking price because of the use/lose situation they are in.




			
				timeos2 said:
			
		

> It has been awhile since we discussed the maximum rate. For those who may not remember the LMRB was created to give TUG members a chance to get something out of a soon to expire unit at a great price. It almost didn't happen at all as it has the potential to undermine one of the revenue generating areas of TUG - the classified ads. So the original approach was to limit the maximum rate to $500 or $75/night. Sometime about 4 or 5 years ago it was raised to $100/night - $700/week. And then the wanted ads were added as well.
> 
> Given the original intent I have not really seen a need to raise the maximum rate. Even weeks that are at the maximum seem to go unused more often than not based on the responses posted. If a week really is worth $900-$1200 at 45 days out it is worth paying to post an ad for it.
> 
> I always take into consideration the opinions of those who use the BBS so if there is a groundswell to raise the amount I'd consider it. If you do think it should go up what is your magic number?   Or is it doing what was intended as is?


----------



## Kazakie

*Monitoring above $700/week postings*

As CaliDave pointed out ->  How is the last minute rentals monitored today?  Someone removes all postings that don't meet the requirement.  Well if someone wants to post for more than $700/week they should be required to have a link to their TUG posting which cost them $10.  If they don't have a link to that posting then the same thing happens if someone lists a week for $1,000/week today.  

Yes it may take a day or so if you're posting a new $10 add, but that's the rules of the game...   ...this gives them an option, should someone chose to accept it.


----------



## northwoodsgal

*I can't believe we're not allowing owners to at least cover maintenance fees*

It's unbelievable to me that anyone would think an owner, even renting at the last minute, shouldn't be able to cover at least their maintenance fees.  Why shouldn't owners of more expensive maintenance fees be given the same courtesy of being able to cover costs as those of us with lower maintenance fees?  Are we going to position this board so we can (selfishly) benefit from cheaper vacations?  That's NOT the spirit of the TUG BBS.

As for making some owners pay a $10 ad and others not, there's absolutely no equity in it.  The dollar amount of their maintenance fees (being able to cover costs) is so irrelevant to this concept.

I think we should allow LMR of up to $150/night.  If you look at RCI's extra vacations, that's still less than half of some of them.  A $1,050 for a week is not a truly outrageous price.  If it IS too high of a price, the free market will work it out.  In the times I've tried to rent out my unit last minute, I've never thought of it in terms of, "What's the maximum I get for it on TUG?".  It's always been, "What's the fair market value of this unit at this point in time?"  As the check-in date gets closer, the FMV will naturally drop.

Furthermore, LMR is not just about pricing. It's also about availabilty.  If a good week becomes available, we would want to know about it sooner than later.  The LMR board gives us that immediate notification.

As for having to be a member to post, I agree with this.  Would requiring the poster to be a member reduce the potential of scamming?  Perhaps something to consider.

By the way, my highest maintenance fee is $400.  Upping the top limit won't affect me personally.


----------



## KauaiKris

northwoodsgal said:
			
		

> It's unbelievable to me that anyone would think an owner, even renting at the last minute, shouldn't be able to cover at least their maintenance fees.



I'm not sure I agree with you on this one. We have a place for higher priced weeks.There is no rule that says you can't post a last minute rental, for whatever price you want, in the classified section.  I like the fact the last minute section has a limit, and I think $100 a night is still a pretty good rate for a last minute rental.

If I'm going to rent a week with plenty of advance notice, then I'm very happy to pay the asking prices listed in our classified section, which generally more than covers the maintenence fees.  But I, personally, won't travel last minute unless its a bargain.  I usually have to be able to make up the difference I'm paying for higher last minute airfare by paying less for my unit.

So my personal vote is to keep the limit down.  I use the classified section for anything over $700.


----------



## Zac495

Members only to post is my vote. Non members can access it and rent without joining.

I like the idea of listing the maintenance fee and making the price MF or less.


----------



## Carl D

Zac495 said:
			
		

> Members only to post is my vote. Non members can access it and rent without joining.


Yes, but this is a 2-way street. Members will not be the beneficiary of the cheap weeks that non members post.


----------



## northwoodsgal

*There is no rule that says you can't post a last minute rental, for whatever price you want, in the classified section.*

You're right, but this is true for both high and low maintenance fee units.  Also, the last minute rental section gets much more daily traffic than the rental section, and the rentals are not easy to search.  Having one person posting on LMR and another in Classifieds is not equal ground.

*But I, personally, won't travel last minute unless its a bargain*.

This addresses only the price, not the availability component, of LMR.  Look at the LMR board - there's enough people still looking for spring vacations.


I guess we're going to have to respectfully disagree on this.


----------



## JoeP

*Encourage Last-Minute Price Reductions In The Classifieds*

Why not encourage last minute postings in the Classifieds by replicating them on the Last Minute Board?  This might also help encourage advertisers to update their stagnant offerings and price them to the market.  Higher priced offerings would appear on the Board only when they were worthy of a small promotional expense.  This might benefit management, but that's not a bad thing when it could possibly liven up the Classifieds and provide hot deals on desirable destinations - all this while keeping out spam-like higher priced offerings on the Board .
*************
My suggestion is much like the previous one, except that I would direct the postings to the Classifieds and make their appearance on the Board an automatic freebie.  They would be marked on the Board as originating in the Classifieds, and not be subject to removal for excessive rental rates.


----------



## Kazakie

*Vote ;-)*

Looks like CaliDave seconded and JoeP third the - have a classified (cost $10) and have it linked off LTM and your asking price can be above $700 - idea.  How many more do we need for a vote?  ;-)


----------



## teachingmyown

Would it be against the current "rules" to post a LMR for "Best Offer" (or "Best Offer above $500")?  That way the poster can decide whether or not to accept any offer that comes along whether it is higher than the week's MF's or isn't and the responder can decide how much to offer based on his/her interest in the week.


----------



## Dave M

Yes, you could, under the current rules, place an ad for "best offer", but not for "best offer over $500". However, my guess is that you'll get a lot less action with a "best offer" ad than with a set price. Potential renters want to make an offer and have the offer accepted or rejected very quickly so that they can move on if their offer is not accepted, something that isn't practical with a "best offer" scenario. That hidden info is also not as forthcoming for the potential renter as a specific price ad or an eBay auction, where a bidder can see what others offer.

Also, placing a "best offer" ad means that you plan to accept the best offer, even though it might be less than what you hope for.


----------



## Vodo

This thread is too long for me to read in its entirety at this late hour, so I'm going to put in my two cents worth and hope that I'm not being too repetitive of other posts.  

I very rarely see anyone get a $700 asking price.  It seems that most often, it needs to drop under $400 before it even invokes any interest.  I believe that listings on a "Last Minute" board should be at relatively low prices.  I would neither ask for $700 for a week I had to offer nor pay $700 for any week offered by others.  I think it's just too high.  My vote is for no increase in the existing limit.  JMHO, of course.

Cindy


----------



## graces

*LMR's*



			
				generalras said:
			
		

> While I agree maintenance fees keep going up...this is a last minute rental board...not a classified ad section. One would expect to find better prices for a last minute rental since it requires the person traveling to make concessions regarding last minute airfare, etc.
> 
> If someone knows how to post a numbers survery so tuggers can vote on it (not in a narrative format) and a substantial number of people vote in either direction...then by all means the majority should rule.



I think this price is just right.  Unless the week is a bargain, it is not worth all the rescheduling to take advantage of it.


----------



## winbett

I feel if you are a tug member the limit should be 150 per day, more in line with five star resort fees and costs, but aggree if one is a non member than 100 per day should still be maximum, this may encourage more to join TUG.


----------



## teachingmyown

My opinion...?  It doesn't really matter what the price is or whether there is even a limit on the prices on the LMR board.  No one is going to pay a price they think is too high, especially for a week they had not been planning to vacation.  On the other hand, if someone is simply dying to get into a specific resort two weeks out then perhaps no price is too high.   

Either remove the restriction and let the market bear the burden or leave it alone and let folks either take it or leave it.  Just don't keep revisiting the same question every two to three years as fees increase ad nauseum.


----------



## Smooth Air

I am a TUG member, an Owner & a Renter(I rent from another Owner when I need an extra week) I have never rented out my weeks to anybody but I may do that next year(2007). I think that the main detremining factor shd be "the market value". Why shd an Owner have to "give away" his/her week for $700 just b/c something has come up @ the last minute & he/she can't use the week? Similarly, why shd a "renter" get the deal of the century just b/c she is looking @ the last minute? In order to avoid having Owners use the LMR section as a"dumping ground" to avoid paying the "Rental ad Fee" why not charge for the LMR as well? I wld not have a problem paying a fee to advertise at the last minute. Then we can charge whatever we want! Alternatively, rasei the "max rental" b/c $700/week is unrealistically low!


----------



## Dave M

smoothair said:
			
		

> In order to avoid having Owners use the LMR section as a"dumping ground" to avoid paying the "Rental ad Fee" why not charge for the LMR as well?


As discussed in post #65 in this thread, there is no practical way to effectively manage that. The BBS is free to all. 

The Classified Ads are separately run from the BBS and have a mechanism to require some form of payment before allowing the posting of an ad.


----------



## CaliDave

Dave M said:
			
		

> As discussed in post #65 in this thread, there is no practical way to effectively manage that. The BBS is free to all.
> 
> The Classified Ads are separately run from the BBS and have a mechanism to require some form of payment before allowing the posting of an ad.



Sure there is.. You must post a classified ad first.. then in the LMR you can post the ad for over $700, but it must have a link to your classified ad


----------



## Smooth Air

And, in addition to what CaliDave suggests, why couldn't we have a LMR in the Classifieds section as well as in BBS?


----------



## teachingmyown

CaliDave said:
			
		

> Sure there is.. You must post a classified ad first.. then in the LMR you can post the ad for over $700, but it must have a link to your classified ad



Wouldn't that require more monitoring/policing from the bbs volunteers to manage?   If so, that would be enough in my book to prevent implementing such a policy.   If it doesn't then I'd be ok with it.  For that matter, we don't really need to post a price in the ad at all.  Let the owner and renter work it out between themselves.




			
				smoothair said:
			
		

> And, in addition to what CaliDave suggests, why couldn't we have a LMR in the Classifieds section as well as in BBS?



Can't we already effectively do that by clicking on the "weeks" header to sort the listing by their use dates?


----------



## Seth Nock

What about allowing members (Not brokers - and I am 1) post for up to $125/ night and allowing non-members and brokers post at up to $100/night?


----------



## Hab's Anchor

Keep it where it is for members and eliminate outsiders unless they pay more.


----------



## rsackett

BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> Why not compromise?  Allow a link in the LMR to ads in the TUG classified ad section for rentals that are within 45-days.  This is the best of both worlds.  TUG gets the ad revenue and listers get to promote their week at the last minute.




This gets my vote.  I think this makes the most sence.


----------



## skylerlee

Hi John,

Recently I got two messages becaue I had made a mistake in an ads place on the last minute rental board. I agree that my mistakes make more work for a moderator and was truly sorry to have made them. But I just recently posted another ad and saw that I am no longer able to edit the ad once I have place it. This seems very foolish to me.

Further, when I peruse the LRM BB, which I do more often than post, I am continally frustrated to click on ad after ad after ad where there has been a resolution of the what was advertised: either the person wanting a unit has found one, or the person renting unit as rented it.  I would like to make the suggestion that, if possible, those posting on the LMR BB be somehow give more, not less control over their ad. This forum is here to serve us, the owners, and we all have so little time, I fail to understand why those who post the ads can't edit the ad or the subject line, and why we can't remove the ad when it's complete. I know from past comments that there are those who think that to leave the ad up so that other may see the resolution of it  a good idea, but personally, I think it just crowds the board with clutter. To me, it's akin to leaving out of date ads up on the BB at work, at the local library, at the supermarket. If the ad it done, let's just give those involved the opportunity to be adult and ask them to take responsibiltyfor removing what is no longer needed. (Some may argue that other make posts offering units that might interest other, but that still dosn't make sense to me. Let them make their own post offering their unit. )

I feel confident that this can be somehow accomplished technologically, so
I vote to allow the people who post to also be the ones allowed to
edit and delet their ads also. AND......from having formerly moderatored this board for a priod of time, THAT would make much LESS work for the moderators in the long run.

I'd like to have a thread for others to express their opinion on this issue.
I don't know exactly where to post it, so I'm sending this to you privatley and
also posting along with my comments on the max price for LMR BB.

Thanks to any moderators who thoughtfully consider this suggestion.

Re the max price on LMR BB, is seems to me that 'last minute' on this board really means 'CHEAP'. I don't agree that all last minute rentals should be help to a $700 max price. I may have a terrific Oceanfront unit at Myrtle Beach in July (or pick any very desirable resort/location) that for whatever reason I can't use. It's last minute not because I'm 'trying' to unload it at any price, but becaue I can't use it. So if the value of the week is $1500, and it just might fit the bill of someone looking for a 'last minute' vacaiton, who would be VERY will to PAY for said, but can't FIND one, why should the LMR BB care what price the owner asks for it. Maybe at the inception of the LMB BB, the idea was 'clearance SALE', but I vote for allowing any price for a last minute rental and don't view 'last minute' as necessarity meaning 'give away' or cheap, even though that may often be the case. I vote for NO ceiling.
If someone else suddenly had a Smuggs July week that I could use (with the summer off from work,) and I'm wiling to pay what they are asking, why should TUG care what that price is? 

JMHO 

Regards,

Ruth Hunt
rh213@comcast.net


----------



## Makai Guy

skylerlee said:
			
		

> Recently I got two messages becaue I had made a mistake in an ads place on the last minute rental board. I agree that my mistakes make more work for a moderator and was truly sorry to have made them. But I just recently posted another ad and saw that I am no longer able to edit the ad once I have place it. This seems very foolish to me.



You should be able to edit your own post in LMR just as you can in any other forum.   Limitations in the bbs software only allow you to edit the subject line of the thread for the first 48 hours after you post the initial message, just as in any other forum.  After that, you have to ask for help from a moderator.


----------



## Wolfkings

First, I think any rentors or rentees should be paying members.

Second, I don't see a problem raising the the limit.  Why even have a limit?  If you charge too much you won't rent it.  Someone suggested letting the market determine the price.   
There aren't a lot of people accessing this web site looking for premium weeks, so if you expect to rent your week at the last minute you need to price it to sell.  My suggestion is that if it's last minute then just try to cover your cost, if you can.

Wolfking


----------



## TUGBrian

What would you guys think about moving the LMR section into the same format as the Sightings/Distressed section?

ie...only logged in TUG members can browse/post in that section?

Please dont take this the wrong way...as that is not something we plan on doing at the moment (or ever for that matter)....just curious as it was brought up in this thread =)

I personally want to see the entire classified ads/exchanges/lmrs/etc system revamped completely...so it would become sort of a one stop shop and homogenous system for finding something you want to rent or buy vs having to go to a few different areas....but thats much further down the road of course.

This site is for YOU members....and while obviously you can argue for both sides of the fence...it will come down to what most of you want to see implemented.


----------



## timeos2

TUG Improvements! said:
			
		

> What would you guys think about moving the LMR section into the same format as the Sightings/Distressed section?
> 
> ie...only logged in TUG members can browse/post in that section?



Unlike the section you mention the intent of the LMRB is to allow everyone to get a "deal" on something that otherwise might go unused.  It was never meant to be a regular outlet for rentals thus the top asking price and the limit to 45 days out.  This is already time that despite the possible quality or high demand period for some reason has ended up available. To limit the viewers would defeat the goal of simply getting it into someones hands. JMHO.


----------



## TUGBrian

timeos2 said:
			
		

> Unlike the section you mention the intent of the LMRB is to allow everyone to get a "deal" on something that otherwise might go unused.  It was never meant to be a regular outlet for rentals thus the top asking price and the limit to 45 days out.  This is already time that despite the possible quality or high demand period for some reason has ended up available. To limit the viewers would defeat the goal of simply getting it into someones hands. JMHO.



Excellent Feedback!


----------



## geekette

Right.  Not being able to list my own rentals isn't a big problem for me, I can go elsewhere for that, but surely you want your members to be able to rent to me.


----------



## KenK

I agree with John.   Its fine now.  No limits will cause 100s of ads per day.  And there are plenty of other places to advertise a rental.

Why should it be more than $700?  Why would anyone come to see whats available if the fees were as high as every where else.  We would be cluttered with non rentals (already, some never rent in time)

I want to see a new forum with weeks for sale under $900.00.  No links to other places, no best offer without a price....just a reason to check out the TUG BBS, which brings traffic. ie= Shawnee River Village  Week 23 {MUD SEASON} 2 bed 2 bath tons of stairs deeded T/S Buy for $350 + closing. Rent for $700 OBO. 

How many readers here bought a cheap RCI week just to get the prices on the vacation specials?  How many 2 bed 2 bath Fairfields do you see for less than $250 dollars (a lot) in those listings.....I sometimes wonder how many get to the LMR board for $500 or 600.


----------



## squiggle

skylerlee said:
			
		

> Hi John,
> 
> If someone else suddenly had a Smuggs July week that I could use (with the summer off from work,) and I'm willing to pay what they are asking, why should TUG care what that price is?



Agree; right now I am looking for [_a particular week_] and I am MORE THAN WILLING to pay more than $700/wk - any amount less than the daily $429 that I will pay [_the property manager_] if I insist on staying there.


----------



## greensmuggs

KenK said:
			
		

> I want to see a new forum with weeks for sale under $900.00.



Why do we need a new BSS for $900. *Everything goes up in price over time *and the current $700 limited has existed as long as I have been a member - since virtually the start to TUG.

  IT'S TIME TO CATCH UP WITH THE TIMES AND MOVE THE LIMIT TO $900. Rules such as the limit can not be cast in stone but must be revised regularly as costs change over time.


----------



## Patri

Is this thread going to go on forever? Make a decision and be done with it.


----------



## greensmuggs

Patri: You are right !!! Come on Tug get off the fence and make a decision Yea or Nay but at least *do something*, Hello ! Moderater are you there??             :zzz:


----------



## timeos2

greensmuggs said:
			
		

> Patri: You are right !!! Come on Tug get off the fence and make a decision Yea or Nay but at least *do something*, Hello ! Moderater are you there??             :zzz:



There was no groundswell of support for any given change so, as it stands, the $700.week /45 day limits stand.  As far as I'm concerned the topic is closed.


----------



## Dave M

I agree. 

There are no current plans to make a change. The disagreement in this thread is a perfect reason why there is no compelling reason to make a change.


----------



## Makai Guy

timeos2 said:
			
		

> There was no groundswell of support for any given change so, as it stands, the $700.week /45 day limits stand.  As far as I'm concerned the topic is closed.



John (timeos2) is the moderator of the Last Minute Rental forum, so the decision is his call.  No change to the LMR rules, and this topic is closed.


----------

